# What size nozzle fo water only?



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

I can only inject water because of the racing class I'm running. I'm using a 250 CC/M nozzle is this too much for 280-300HP. Planing on starting injection at 10 lb. Boost max at 25. Any tips would be welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Drop nozzle size by 50% or so and increase pressure substantially to improve atomization (which is always important but is now *critical*). Place the nozzle immediately after the intercooler to promote maximum evaporation. Data log your ignition timing and torque (not hp) to dial the system in. Then, let us know what you discover, please. :thumbup:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

1 gal/hour max post TB (important for in-cylinder cooling) and 2 gal/hour max pre TB (Intake charge cooling) on a stock frame turbo. :beer:


----------

